# Old Schwinn lightweight ID



## Schwinny (Sep 16, 2022)

Came in as a junker and I recognized that it isn't as it appears.

that strange seatpost clamp missing the tombstone bolt.
S6 rims
New Departure hub
crank says AS&CO, no date
serial #S83816 on LR dropout

Standard 19 inch frame New World?


----------



## rennfaron (Sep 16, 2022)

26" wheels? I saw a junior New World awhile back and it was the first I had seen of those (below)

New Worlds never had blade forks. That guard is postwar and into the 50s. That is mid-to-late 50s and into 60s.
I didn't look up the serial yet but that looks more like a 50s lightweight. Maybe a 19 or junior Racer or other lower end lightweight of the time. The fenders are not Schwinn.


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 16, 2022)

1955 serial,  blade fork & that cheap stem. Possible early Racer?


----------



## rennfaron (Sep 16, 2022)

Racers showed in '55. There were also some Worlds around that time as they transitioned to Racer. Those would have had blade forks. So probably either one of them. 19" Racer frame below with wedge clamp.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Sep 16, 2022)

rennfaron said:


> Racers showed in '55. There were also some Worlds around that time as they transitioned to Racer. Those would have had blade forks. So probably either one of them. 19" Racer frame below with wedge clamp.
> 
> View attachment 1696802




I agree with this.


----------

